# IBS in vitro test



## SCD Probiotics (Jun 4, 2010)

SCD Probiotics based in Kansas City is looking desperately and urgently labs that can do in vitro IBS test to samples of liquid probiotics.Please we need your help.Contact name, tel, email in US area.ThanksDr. Margarita [email protected]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might try contacting one of the major functional GI clinics to see if there even exists in the research realm a test that will do what you want.I assume the IBS blood test from http://www.ibsbloodtest.com is not what you are thinking of.Most IBS studies are done in human studies and track things like stool consistency and pain levels and I'm not sure there is a good way to do that in a test tube.Here is the UNC Functional GI clinic, not sure if they have any info that will help, but probably more than patients which is mostly what we have here.http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/


----------

